

A collection of Linux commands which can save lot's of our typing time - MiteshShah05
https://miteshshah.github.io/linux/commandsoftheday/useful-bash-commands/

======
zxcvcxz
One I rarely see is autojump. Not default but it's always one of the first CLI
tools I install.

[https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump](https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump)

It's a faster way to navigate the filesystem. So instead of:

    
    
        cd deep/deep/deep/directory/project/
    

you just

    
    
        j proj

